# Craigavon Infertility Networking 4th June



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Everyone is welcome. This month we have a dvd following the journeys of some couples
And it also covers adoption. Afterwards I will have a relaxed chat with everyone on how we
All cope and share any advice or issues we all face. Refreshments provided! A warm and welcoming environment for all. Please comment or Pm me if interested and I'll supply directions etc 

Thanks


----------

